

Ask HN: What do you do in cmd.exe? - jheronimus

Usually, when you google for tips on Windows command line, you're likely to find either guides on Cygwin, or some advanced sysadmin-oriented guides on Powershell. I am yet to find a tutorial on using cmd.exe as an every day time-saving tool.<p>So, HN, what do you do in cmd.exe, apart from file manipulations? What kind of tools do you run in cmd.exe? You favorite scripts? Please share.
======
Piskvorrr
Not very surprising, as it isn't a time-saving tool, but a limited kludge,
retrofitted into the system to have any sort of command line at all.
Powershell, on the other hand, was built to overcome the severe limitations of
cmd.exe (and mostly succeeded).

------
dragonbonheur
FTP. There are also some Telnet sites that are still online. Fast copying of
files in several directories is handy too if you know precisely what you are
looking for.

A good "Attrib -r-a-s-h _._ " is also handy to find some hidden files when you
suspect an infection.

